# Masonic Skull Ring



## BMorris (Jul 25, 2013)

Fellow Brothers,

I was just raised to Master Mason last night and have never felt so proud.

I have been looking for rings and came across a very cool ring that I really like but wanted to find out the general consensus about it before deciding to wear this daily.

Below is the ring and the explanation given


*
History Of This Ring*

Many Brother's have asked the history behind this 
ring.  This is a Master Mason's ring.  The skull and pillars are simply a design 
we decided to use that incorporated parts of the European Traditions of a 
candidate being placed in an ante room to reflect on his becoming a Mason and 
the ante room has a skull in it. 

The inscription can be found in both the Scottish Rite and York Rite, but 
having this inscription has absolutely no bearing on if a Master Mason can wear 
the ring.  I always encourage all Master Mason's to petition the Scottish Rite, 
York Rite and Shrine.   A lot of good work is done in all three organizations, 
some focusing on esoteric work more than others, but all are greatly 
philanthropic.  

In short, to answer the questions raised by some Mason's out there who have 
been questioned on the Latin inscription, do not worry so much.  Masonry is 
about making good men better and helping your fellow man in our unity.  Clearly 
the statement; "What Virtue Unites, Death Cannot Remove" as the Spirit is 
Eternal.  I hope this helps you Brother's who have any concerns. We recently 
added this to our new Masonic Skull rings that have become so popular. 

This ring was made by request from Brothers 
who wanted the SKULL PILLARS ring, but accept artistic impression to see their 
final ring.   This creation was made by our "Boy" goes simply by "G."  He took 
the SKULL PILLARS ring and made a DELUXE GROOVED version of it that is 
incredible and totally unique. 

The inscription in Latin means: *"Virtus Junxit Mors Non Separabit"* (Whom virtue has united, death shall not separate)


----------



## brother josh (Jul 25, 2013)

The skull used to be in blue lodge ur good to go put it on bro travel light


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## JJones (Jul 25, 2013)

When I get a new ring it'll have a skull on it as well.  "Memento mori" is a good thing to keep in mind.


----------



## brother josh (Jul 25, 2013)

Indeed the emblem of death is a sure reminder that we only have so much time to say and do what we as men and masons need to do before that body full of life becomes silent and mute time is precious brothers 

U can go any day 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## BMorris (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks Brothers!


----------



## Rauchbier1987 (Jul 26, 2013)

I am about to be raised to master as well. That is a beautiful ring. 

Brother Morris


----------

